# Honey from around the world



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Had a friend who is a reporter and a beekeeper bring me back a jar of honey from Austraila. ******** Honey from "Buzz Honey". In addition being some of the best I've tasted it is absolutely the best bottling/label combination I've seen. It is the 9 oz. (360 grams for them) Hexagon Jar. The label is a clear label stock with White lettering on 5 of 6 panels. It is almost a brochure without looking busy at all. Brilliant job! Besides the normal nutritional, ego, weight, cute little bee stuff it indicates the honey is "Medium Strong". The top is black with a Royal Blue round label on top stating ******** Medium Strong. The attractiveness of the package was the 1st. thing I noticed and my wife mentioned as soon as she saw it. I may photo it and post it if I get the time.

******** is Eucalyptis according to the label. very distinct but smooth taste. Stop by for a taste if you get a chance!

What's your Foreign Honey experiance?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I am going to Brazil soon, I will let you know.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

a picture is worth a thousand words 

http://www.oliveria.com.au/oliveria/servlet/dispatch?CMD=cmd.cart.product&pid=329

[ January 25, 2006, 10:47 PM: Message edited by: wfarler ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Brazil, you lucky stiff what are doing there? Should be some distinctly differet honey! Watch out for those Africanized buzzerts!


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Going on vacation, Feb 2. My wife is Brazilian.
I am going to visit a few hives while in Rio.
Hopefully, not HOT ones!


----------



## John Russell (Aug 8, 2003)

A member of our apierist group brought back some Ulmo honey from Chilie. Brazil will have it as well.
Magnificient stuff has a light almost caramel flavor that defies description. 

J.R.


----------

